# New baby b&w Growth rate



## blackout09 (Aug 4, 2014)

First picture of when I got him 2 weeks ago at 10 inch second one was about 4 days after I had got the great little guy. Last 3 pictures was takin today.. You can also see if in his tank on the far right corner 125 gallon tank. Guessing it will most likely last me 3 or 4 months as I am goin to start building his new home now for when he gets bigger. He is now a little over 12 inches already. Can not believe how fast he is growing


----------



## Josh (Aug 4, 2014)

Congrats on the new tegu and welcome aboard! He's a cute little guy! Are you keeping track of his growth rate?


----------



## blackout09 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks! and yes I will be keeping track of his growth rate month by month. Also will be posting pictures of my enclosure build as soon as I figure out my plans for it.


----------



## blackout09 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have now had him for a month. He is now very white and is 16 inch already. Grew 6 inches in just a months time.


----------



## SamBobCat (Aug 24, 2014)

Do you feed your gu every day? Mine is 6 months old and only 15 inches long. And he won't eat every day.


----------



## blackout09 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes he eats everyday. Has a very big appetite. Averaging a litte over a inch a week. He is only a few months old.


----------



## Anthony Camire (Aug 29, 2014)

Eris is about 5-6 months and is 20.5" we've had her for two months she started at 10" and has since been averaging 1.5 - 2" a week. We've started an excel sheet to track her growth both length and weight it will be interesting to compare notes!!


----------



## blackout09 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yes that sounds good. I keep track of his lenght. Keep checkimg his weight but completely forgot to write it down. Oreo "his name" that my 2 1/2 year old gave him. Anyways he is now 19 inches just measured him before I gave him a bath that he was harassing me for. Had the water running in the sink and he started to jump all around his tank. I give him a bath everyday and spray his tank 3 times a day depending on what the humidity is. Also just picked up a new ceramic heat lamp that seems to work very good. Was not s big fan of the red light I had in there before for night time. His temperature stays at about 
85 90 in the tank and basking spot is 115. All together it seems to work pretty good. He has no problems with sheeding or pooping. He is pooping 1 to 2 times a day. I feed him moslty turkey he had 2 pinky mice over the weekend. I give him crickets once a week now kinda as a treat because he loves them. I try to mix fruit with his turkey, sometimes I can get him to eat it sometimes he picks through it. As for substrate I mix cypruss mulch and organic potting soil. Hopefully this can help someone else out that would have any question. Also will take any advice that anyone may have.


----------



## blackout09 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here are a couple pictures from this morning


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 4, 2014)

Deff be sure not to use the red lights at night time ceramics are the way to go. The red lights stress diurnal animals think of it this way could you sleep with a red light above your head.. We use them for out leopard gek's though. I can't wait to see our growth charts matched up!!


----------



## blackout09 (Sep 11, 2014)

Yea no more red light. He has 150 watt ceramic heat lamp now. The past week he has became so tame I can't believe how quick they can come from being a little skittish to not leaving u alone. I got into a bad car accident a few weeks ago so I have been spending a lot of time with him and my 2 1/2 year old son. Here are a couple pictures and hopefully the video will load. But not anytime I go by his home he jumps around like a kangaroo and smelling everything. And anytime I put my arm in to change the water or give him food I can't even put my arm down before he is jumping on me. Needless to say I love it! But hate it at the same time lol scratches me all up and then goes on my shoulders so I can't get him. They really do love attention and are so smart it incredible. By far best reptile I have ever had. They just show so much companionship. Anyways here is the video and picture of him jumping from his log. Also almost forgot but I measured him yesterday he is now 21 inches!


----------



## Anthony Camire (Sep 11, 2014)

They can be a hand full but there so rewarding. Hope your feeling better enjoy both your little ones they don't stay like this for long


----------

